# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  احصل على نتيجة التوجيهي 2011 للدورة الشتوية على هاتفك | حصريا مع منتديات الحصن

## هدوء عاصف

*
*
*احصل على نتيجة التوجيهي 2011 للدورة الشتوية على هاتفك
| حصريا مع منتديات الحصن الأردنية*




*كل ما عليك هو ارسال رسالة نصية تتضمن الإسم الثلاثي ورقم الجلوس  الى الرقم :*
*
تم ارسال جميع الطلبات*

 * 

*وستصلك النتيجة فور صدورها على نفس رقم هاتفك** الذي ارسلت عليه الطلب*


* لا نتقاضى أية رسوم على الرســـائل ، تكلفة الرسالة المحلية 3 قروش
 ** سيتم التعامل مع النتــــــــــــــائج بخصوصية تامة وتحت مراقبة الإدارة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
***

*يعلن وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور تيسير النعيمي في تمام  الساعة العاشرة صباح الجمعة المقبل نتائج الثانوية العامة " التوجيهي " للدورة الشتوية للعام 2011.*

* ويعقد الوزير مؤتمراً صحافياً يعلن خلاله النتائج الثانوية العامة ونسب النجاح وأسماء أوائل الطلبة في فروع التعليم ممن استكملوا متطلبات النجاح في هذه الدورة.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أنوه الى أن جميع الرسائل تصل بشكل طبيعي وسيتم ارسال النتائج الى المشتركين فور ورودها من الوزارة ..

أطيب الأمنيات للجميع بالنجاح الباهر ..[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الف مبروك لجميع الناجحين وحظا اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ*

* تم ارسال جميع الطلبات ، اذا لم يتم استقبال النتيجة فربما يعود ذلك الى ضغط شبكات المحمول ..[/align]*

----------

